
My 9-year-old son helped me uncover a missing clue in allergy science - spaceman26
https://www.worth.com/what-causes-an-allergy-heres-where-i-think-we-should-look/
======
giardini
From the article: "'“Dad, maybe you just don’t make enough epi?” asked my son,
who was 9 years old at the time.'"

"epi" = "epinephrine". Indeed a possible explanation!

FWIW a cup of coffee is excellent emergency treatment for anaphylactic shock:

[https://www.faroutfirstaid.com/blog/anaphylaxis-coffee-
time](https://www.faroutfirstaid.com/blog/anaphylaxis-coffee-time)

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/781053.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/781053.stm)

For those worried about "coffee allergy" I would note that there are less than
a handful of recorded cases of anaphylactic shock due to caffeine -
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4313757/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4313757/)

